# Quality brands/makers



## SixGunGorilla (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey everyone, I’m real new to the slingshot world. When ammo was super scarce I started shooting my BB guns a lot, started getting bored with that so I started looking around at alternatives. I ended up ordering a Scout XL from simpleshot. As soon as I put it together and started shooting it I feel in love with it. It’s been all I shoot now, haven’t picked up any of my BB guns in weeks now. 
Now, of course, I can’t be satisfied with just one slingshot. The more the merrier, right? 
But I seem to be having a hard time finding good slingshot brands/makers? I’ve tried googling slingshots and I keep finding questionable slingshots from like amazon, wish, alibaba. Always odd stuff with like lasers and fiber optics, stuff that just screams “gimmick”. I found an old thread about this, but it’s real old so I was wondering if anyone has some good brands or makers they would recommend to a beginner.
Thanks I’m advance and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Snipersling, silent thunder ordinance, slingshots by Greg, there's a bunch of makers here as well. I just got my best shooting frame from @cromag he make great stuff. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got a wasp slingshot and it's a really nice sling. 

Here's the one I got.

New " Olive Green Edition Enzo" 

Olive Green Coloured Frame , with Black Wasp Badge and Black Band Clamp Set.

Supplied With an 18/12 .60 Snipersling Band Set. ( For 8mm Ammo )

Military Looking Frame ! 

The frame is Universal , It can shoot OTT or TTF - Direct single 2050 tube set through the hole in the fork tips, or utilise our looped tube and plug kits available in our accessories section

Frame specifications : Wasp Badge Faces the Shooter.

14 mm in Thickness - 89mm Fork width - 22mm Fork tips - 45mm Fork gap 128mm O/A Length

Elongated pinky hole. Target Master styling pattern - TTF Aiming dimps. 

As far as bands, simpleshot and GZK makes great latex.
















Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pocket Predator


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator


----------

